# Top 5 most pulled over cars...



## mybluesky (Feb 19, 2008)

BMW isn't on it... What's even more interesting is that on most of the vehicles, except the hummer, the number of females pulled over is greater than males.

http://autos.yahoo.com/articles/autos_content_landing_pages/1546/cars-most-likely-to-get-a-ticket/


----------

